# Fair wear and tear policy for rented property



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi I am looking forward to rent my house. I wanted to know about the fair wear and tear policy in this regard. 

Of course I am already aware of the fact that I won't get my property back in the same condition I let it to tenants when they leave. But I was just curious to know, what will happen if anything get damaged too badly? Who will pay for that?

Any suggestions would be highly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Will you be using a letting agent? surely thats the easiest way and the questions they will answer?


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

welcome to a minefield, 

I have over the years come to understand that you get nice people in life and then you get not so nice people. 

I now for some properties use an agent as they get better rents that i could get so they take all the work and i end up with the same money at the end of the month, and some i do myself. 

The ones i do myself i take pictures of every single room and put it all in a folder which me and the tenants sign, sometimes i have come across a tenant that just didnt remember what the property was like two years when he moved in and we agreed a figure to correct the wear and tear to call it a polite term, this included walls floors ceilings fixtures every part of the room takes half a day to prepare but well worth the extra effort.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

justina3 said:


> welcome to a minefield,


I think that sums it up well!

Prepare for angry exchanges when you keep the security deposit because they have trashed the place - kicked the toilet off the wall, broken doors, punched holes through walls.

Good luck.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

landords can no longer hold deposits they have to go into a goverment account how handy for the goverment lol


----------



## Hairy Pete (Oct 2, 2012)

I don't take deposits anymore as the tenant always wins unless you have every square inch of wall and carpet photographed....even then they can claim the *** burn was there. I just charge an extra £30 - £50 per month that way I have £360 - £600 per year to spend when they leave. If its malicious damage then small claims court is where I would start.

Never had any problems in 14 years with 14 properties .....the right tenant is essential. In fact most of my tenants decorate themselves and I pay for the paints.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Hairy Pete said:


> I don't take deposits anymore as the tenant always wins unless you have every square inch of wall and carpet photographed....even then they can claim the *** burn was there. I just charge an extra £30 - £50 per month that way I have £360 - £600 per year to spend when they leave. If its malicious damage then small claims court is where I would start.
> 
> Never had any problems in 14 years with 14 properties .....the right tenant is essential. In fact most of my tenants decorate themselves and I pay for the paints.


Where in the world are you from because I want a portfolio there!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i've redecorated rentals and some have been left in a right state carpets ****ed all over and ****e smeared all over the walls!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

I both rent and am a landlord.

The deposit your tenants pay MUST be deposited with a recognized scheme (normally the DPS.)

Once they move out you do an exit inspection and if you feel there is some damage etc that they should pay for and lets assume it is the sum of their deposit. 

the DPS process is as follows:

They apply to the DPS to have their deposit returned to them. the DPS contact you for your confirmation. you say yes or no and give reasons, costs etc. the DPS will simply hold the deposit until you are in agreement with the tenant.

So in short its best to get agreement with them first if you feel there is an issue. Its also very much worth doing property inspections. I do after 1 month, 3 months and if they are good then every 6 months... 

Hope that helps..


----------



## mattr8700 (Jan 17, 2016)

If you've just totally redecorated and put new carpets in then you wouldn't expect them all to be pristine after a couple of years rental. 
That said when I first started renting I went above and beyond the list and photos I was given by the landlady and made a comprehensive list of the state of the property. 
I think by the time the lease ended the property was in a much better state with freshly painted walls and filled in the holes from shelves etc. Most end of lease agreements usually require professional cleaning of the carpets too. 

If you're doing regular checks on the property there shouldn't be any nasty surprises and both yourself and the tenant can sort issues before the end of the lease and the problem of withholding deposits and stuff comes into play


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank you all for the prompt replies. I have found out this page that explains the fair wear and tear policy in very simple words, http://www.netlawman.co.uk/ia/fair-wear-tear-damage


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

as per most interpretation will be the key


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Also, if the property you let out us fully furnished, you can elect to claim a wear & tear allowance.
Fully furnished means let with enough furniture, furnishings & equipment for normal residential use.

The wear & tear allowance is 10% of the net rent per year, so this is claimable off your income tax liability on your rental income.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Also, if the property you let out us fully furnished, you can elect to claim a wear & tear allowance.
> Fully furnished means let with enough furniture, furnishings & equipment for normal residential use.
> 
> The wear & tear allowance is 10% of the net rent per year, so this is claimable off your income tax liability on your rental income.


I've got a rental property which is fully furnished and didn't know that, thanks for the tip!


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I evicted tenants last year who well I would say demolished my flat, the joys of rental, the bathroom was the worst they broke the toilet and ripped it out and just well went straight down the pipe !! nice not


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

^^ that is shocking!

I'd be very angry if someone done that to my place. Hope you have insurance to pay for the damage.


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I rented out my 2nd home for £1100 a month for a year. They ended up doing £13k worth of damage, needed everything changed lmao. The £1k deposit didn't cover jack all ha. Just sold the house after ripping it apart and putting it back. And that was after regularly checking - they managed to do the damage in subtle places like drain blocking and the rest they managed to do in the last month.

Renting out a property is just a hassle IMO, would have made more if I sold the place and used that money elsewhere.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

im renting and will be buying and moving into my own property on the 1st of april.i was concerned about getting some deposit back and have basically not banked anything on getting any of my 600 quid back as a worse case scenario.but any money i do is a bonus,but after seeing some of those pics that is absolutely awful.some people are absolute ****.we have treated the rented house like it was our own,and i was worried about the baby who has written on some of the walls.we have wiped off the crayon but the emulsion has come off as well.thats the worst i have come across damage wise that we have done.

we have 6 month inspections by the estate agent as well.doesnt anyone inspect the property for you mate ? id be ****ing livid if that was my house and they had wrecked it


----------

